# Mantis pfs review



## deadeye (Jan 2, 2015)

I've had this for a while and love it . It such a unique design , that fits the hand incredible well. Metro out did himself with this one . I like to see more of them but I only think Theirs were two made . The finish is impeccable and materials used are top notch. Thanks again metro for a stunner for collection.

























Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------

